
Transforming computer into a cloud server - stephenjoseph
https://www.basefolder.com/index.php/features/
======
DKnoll
1\. Have a PC

2\. Call it a cloud server

3\. Congratulations, you are now 'in the cloud'

[https://i.imgur.com/91sn32Q.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/91sn32Q.jpg)

